# Is the heart and soul the same?



## Romans922 (Apr 11, 2009)

How would you equate these terms?

Mind, Will, and Affections
Spirit, Soul
Mind, Heart
Conscience

etc. I'm sure there are more words. 

So is the heart and soul the same?

Spirit and will? etc? What words describe the other words?


----------



## Rich Koster (Apr 11, 2009)

Grudem Systematic Theology CH23 dichotomy vs trichotomy


----------

